# Newbie Looking to purchase DTG printer



## UPT101 (Jan 4, 2013)

Newbi here...

I will be attending the ISS Long Beach Show this week in hopes making my first purchase of a DTG printer. How do you choose?

They are so many! And everyone is the best how do you know?

I was invited to come check out Brother, Neo-Flex which I'm familiar with and have seen in action. I was also invited to come check out the Nexus 300 I think that's the name of it. Has anyone heard of this printer. 

I'll see them at the show but wanted to know if anyone else have heard of it.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

UPT101 said:


> Newbi here...
> 
> I will be attending the ISS Long Beach Show this week in hopes making my first purchase of a DTG printer. How do you choose?
> 
> ...


Robert,

looks like the nexus 300 is a rebrand of the freejet model epson based printer Direct to Garment Printers its based on an epson 1800 last i heard 

Nexus DTG30X Direct To Garment Flatbed Printer

There is a freejet thread here but i dont see a big userbase to gather info from.. best of luck in your search..


----------



## UPT101 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jeff Thanks 

I'll keep researching and will see them at the show.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

you won't be disappointed with the NeoFlex. 2 time champion in the DTG Battle Royale. the service is top notch as well.


----------



## UPT101 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cool thanks for the heads up! I'll check them also. I'm just looking for something that will print multiple shirts at one time and more importantly image quality. So far in my I have found out the image quality is based on original creation not so much the printer. Is that correct?


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

yes, image quality does matter, but the NeoFlex definitely fits both of your criteria. check out some of our prints here.


----------



## UPT101 (Jan 4, 2013)

Very impressive! 

I talked to a rep at HeatPress INC and was told that their Nexus can print two different images without changing the platen or reloading the image or t-shirt weather you're doing light or dark. Mind you I haven't seen this in person but I will this weekend. Are able to do this with the Neo-Flex? I've seen a you-tube vid but not sure if that was being done.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

I talked to them and asked if it is a Freejet and was told they can't call it that, I guess because they are selling them as their own brand but it is the same unit. I also asked if it was based on the Epson 1900 (the image on the web site looks like 1900 inside) and was told that it is based on the 4880. 
I went back to the web site and looked at some close ups of the unit and it is an Epson 1900.
I use Neoflex, I love it... You can print 3 different images at once.


----------



## UPT101 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kevin thanks much! Your right that's what I'm finding out...Pretty cool with that Neo-Flex! 

Any thoughts on other DTG's that maybe you have used? Or anyone else want to chime in??? I'm new to this and just trying to decide...This forum seems to be the right place for knowledgeable people in the industry.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

the best thing for you to do is go to the show with your own artwork and have several different companies print your artwork. pay attention to what they do with your art prior to printing, and how it looks afterward. i've used AnaJet and NeoFlex, and there is no comparison when you factor in the quality, the RIP, and the support...NeoFlex hands down.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

What you can do is go through each of the manufactures threads and read what people say about each machine. Do some break down more than others? When they do, does tech support bend over to correct it or do they treat the customer like "I have your money now go away". Check to see if problems that are being addressed by individuals has been fixed or are they ongoing. 
Consider price, warranty agreements with the company, how much does the machine break down, are people totally complaining about the machine or praising it.
You can talk to each company and they will tell you that theirs is the best. Listen to them but do research.
Find one that will fit with what you want to accomplish within your price range. Don't buy one just to have one, be certain that it is the right one for you. Once you own it...... you own it!
I don't want to scare you but, it's like buying a car (same price) but way smaller.
Good luck on your search. I hope I didn't confuse you more.


----------



## UPT101 (Jan 4, 2013)

Awesome...all the advise/comments I can get will help make this an easier process.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

A good way to do comparison shopping is to send an image that you are familiar with to the machine manufacturers/distributors so that they can print you a sample. Some information that you will need to get from them after printing is:

- Did they did anything to your image before printing
- How long the image took to print
- What the ink cost was for the image.


----------



## UPT101 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Kevin!

I'm actually waiting a few now and will have a thumb drive with a few image to be printed at the show. I'm really interested in seeing the Nexus 300 I hear you can print up to 8 t's on their large flat bed Nexus 700.

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

No problem. If you're going to the Long Beach Show, feel free to stop booth #1825 with your thumb drive.


----------



## UPT101 (Jan 4, 2013)

Will do! Ask for Kevin?


----------



## Heatpressinc (May 19, 2012)

We'll be at the Long Beach Show this weekend booth #1361 with the Nexus DTG500TX and BTW it has a 4880 head.


----------



## UPT101 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks oh I will stop by, you guys are first on my list. I'm very interested in having the ability to print more than one shirt at time. Will you guys be able to print an image from my thumb drive? This will be a deciding factor for my purchase. In the pass I've had others tell they are to busy to do so.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

UPT101 said:


> Will do! Ask for Kevin?


Yes. We will have everything needed to demonstrate a production environment.


----------



## Do Good Design (Oct 7, 2011)

If your interested I have a MELCO G2 in like new condition please view Melco G2 DTG

The machine is awesome with photo quality results.
e-mail me with any questions
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

UPT101 said:


> Thanks oh I will stop by, you guys are first on my list. I'm very interested in having the ability to print more than one shirt at time. Will you guys be able to print an image from my thumb drive? This will be a deciding factor for my purchase. In the pass I've had others tell they are to busy to do so.


So what was your choice?
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## UPT101 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Thanks for asking! I'm still narrowing it down what I liked thus far is...

Neo-Flex
Nexus 500TX
Anajet M10

Loved the graphic output on the Neo-Flex but not sure if I can nail the images like them, the graphics were amazing. The Nexus was pretty sweet to the print area was quite large if I remember correctly it had a print area of 16 x 29 and they could customize a longer platen if you want them to. With the ability to do allover prints will be huge for my business, and printing multiple garments was pretty awesome to. Anajet nailed the speed which was cool however the graphic quality wasn't as good as the previous two mentioned and the print area was pretty basic. 

I spoke to an owner of the Neo-Flex and he had nothing but great this to say about the ease of use, service and obviously the print quality. He did mention that the Ink consumption was pretty high along with replacement cartridges. I'm in favor of the bulk system seems less costly.

Regarding Nexus I found out it's the same printer as the Freejet, but I was drawn to the Nexus because the guys there were pretty cool and very knowledgeable, didn't seem like I was being sold. Which indicated to me possibly great service if needed. I felt like I was being pushed by the others.

Anajet wow! After getting a demo from a rep which I was very pleased with the speed. The printer preformed well the sales guy was ok seemed new, but not bad. However one of their customers pulled me aside and gave me an ear full about his printer and their service, I won't go into details but needless to say it wasn't good.

This will be very difficult!


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

i don't know the price of the Nexus, but you could almost get 2 NeoFlex printers for what the mP10 will cost you. plus with NeoFlex, you'll have the best RIP and customer service in the industry. i left AnaJet because of their lack of customer service, and getting the NeoFlex was the best decision we've made for our digital prints.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

First you can make a large platen easily for the oversize items on the NeoFlex, you can use refillable carts for cmyk. I recommend u stick with sealed carts for white, a lot of the art u see them use is from Google images, they don't have to tweek most of it. I know every time I have given them a stock art file it has nailed it first time with zero tweaking. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ROYAL SAVAGE (Feb 18, 2009)

UPT101 said:


> Newbi here...
> 
> I will be attending the ISS Long Beach Show this week in hopes making my first purchase of a DTG printer. How do you choose?
> 
> ...


It is a difficult choice. Here is a link to a 2 part series I wrote for Impressions Magazine. 
How To Choose A DTG Printer . READ, ENJOY & THINK!


----------



## UPT101 (Jan 4, 2013)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone on this thread for their advise, suggestions, comments, etc. I decided to move forward with the boys from Heat Press Inc. Just purchased the Nexus 500 printer, I'll tell you what really sold me! It was the fact that these guys weren't soooo pushy, or saleszie! Bobby V thanks man! 

They made me feel very comfortable and confident about my purchase, for the simple fact that the service techs would be there to support me with setup, training and service after the fact. I felt trust... Not to mention every time I've seen this printer in action before I decided to purchase, the quality was consistent. I was also pleased with the fact that one of techs has owned one of these printers for quite some time and knows everything about it in & out. Very impressed with his knowledge of the printer and he even shared some ideas of how he promotes his DTG printed clothing line. As a newbie it was very reassuring.

Can't wait to get it in and start printing with this bad boy. The true test will be after I get this sucker in.

Thanks...


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Keep us posted on how it goes, a lot of help here if you need it.


----------



## UPT101 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks will do...


----------



## AmericanGraffiti (Jan 21, 2013)

Glad another is loving their Nexus dtg, got mine from the ISS show in Long Beach. Spent a lot of time doing the research and agree with what was said above, consistent and reliable. Love what I have been printing with it and even though Im familiar with dtg's they still came out and set me up and answered any question I had with the software. 
Glad this thread is hear and hope more Nexus owners keep in touch and show off their work or share any questions!


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

spiderx1 said:


> First you can make a large platen easily for the oversize items on the NeoFlex, you can use refillable carts for cmyk. I recommend u stick with sealed carts for white, a lot of the art u see them use is from Google images, they don't have to tweek most of it. I know every time I have given them a stock art file it has nailed it first time with zero tweaking.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


Also, Randy as im sure you are aware of but most people frequently overlook is the build and quaility of the machine itself. The Neoflex without a doubt is a well engineered machine built with long lasting durability in mind! structural components, drive components etc, this coupled with its work flow design sets it apart from all others  I seen first hand inside and out of the machine during my 2 weeks in philly as there being manufactured and its a heavy duty to the extreme, if you knew what just the drive motor alone cost you would be surprised they dont spare expense on there product not with standing the quaility of print which i also seen first hand at the iss long beach show in cali, as everyone was comparing there prints on the various machines i didnt see one that came close to the neoflex.. very well rounded machine


----------



## UPT101 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jeff thanks much...you are correct about the print on the Neo-Flex I saw a print at the ISS show as well, "it was nails". I also know that great input = great output. I was impressed not only with the output of the Nexus but service was huge for me and my business, they are in my backyard big plus for me. Not sure if you've seen the Nexus but it's a beast! Haven't had the fortune to see it being manufactured but looks well put together to me. I appreciate the love for Neo-Flex maybe down the road when I start kicking some a** in business and can add one of them as well.

Peace for now!


----------

